# Title



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Intuition and sensing and hopefully everything else. I've been looking at intuition, I studied my answers to that 80 item socionics questionnaire. When I took that survey I did not actually know which functions I was answering about, this leads me to think I was being slightly more honest and unaffected by previous thoughts and conclusions. When I did found out which "information elements" I was answering about, I found that my reaction to intuition questions was quite poor and dismissive. Talk of meaning and luck, it reminded me of the sensing and intuition videos that I have seen from MBTI. The ones where the sensor says "it's a rock, maybe it weighs a pound" and intuitive says "I see that it is magical, it is a symbol of strength, it flows with minerals and connection....." Then I thought about how ridiculous that seems to be. But I still see structure and analogy, but I don't look at something and see symbolism. Perhaps it is unknown what an object is, it could be something other than what it seems but I'm skeptical of symbolism. A thing could mean anything, there no one indisputable interpretation other than going by what you can see from it. 
Instead of thinking about a MBTI correlation or meaning or function, I'm just gonna discuss what I've come to know in the past months. I'm just gonna state my beliefs and anyone else can be the judge. That's the point of this, not to be trapped in a type, the type is only a structure around a person's thinking used to describe how they judge and perceive information. So I think if I just go off on my own, things will be more honest and accurate to the goal here. Maybe the thinking process will be more evident.
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
Peace, simply peace. At this point, I've read the philosophy and the education. I'm convinced that you can't know anything for sure (empirically) and that's all there is to know. Do I keep searching? Yes it is exhilarating and it is a path to wisdom. But it's all pointless. Why not relax, take a break? I may have been dropped off into a world of sights and sounds with questions to ask and answers to be found. But why not settle down? 
3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I do not know what would make at my finest. I don't really think about myself, I don't judge my actions, "myself". There's no way of doing that, it is essentially an opinion and what benefit does having an opinion on myself give me? None. It will either give me a false sense of superiority or a false sense of inferiority, automatically false because they are immeasurable and will always be blind to other people.
4) What makes you feel inferior?
My simple inability to do what most people could do so easily. Tie shoes? I didn't learn that until last week. Socialize with a variety of people? Hasn't been achieved, I know I couldn't do it if I wanted to at this point. I wouldn't enjoy doing it and that stops me from learning it. Social skills are a basic thing people understand and I missed out on that part of my life. I would define these poorly developed abilities as "retardation" what else would they be? They are delayed growth, delayed onset basic abilities. I may be smart if that means anything to anyone. But I can't do anything that's natural.
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
Pro-cons. I usually don't write out a giant list and literally assign a value to each option then see which side tips the scale. I just notice what's particularly good or bad that would overrule the whole thing. I'm not that far into it. Of course it does matter how big the decision is to determine how "true" what I said is.
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
No I just do for no reason. Depends on how you look at the question. I do, generally intend to do projects or things for some reason. I'd be pretty disappointed if I did something and got nothing out of it. But do I necessarily want to control the outcome? No, I can't really do that. Sometimes things can be done just as experiments, just to see what happens.
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
There could be a lot of things. But I'll just mention playing a computer game. One computer game I play is a real time strategy game, meaning you have control of an army and a base and workers and that's the idea. The thing I like about this game is that there are 7 computers players. So I could be having 8 different teams fighting each other with their own unique allies and units. I don't get bored, when I don't feel like managing my own team and fighting my own battle I can just scroll somewhere else and see at least 3 other battles occurring with their own intricacies. I just like how the whole picture comes into place in this way.
8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
When I've had questions to ask myself, I've thought them through. I never had to get off of the couch as the expression goes.
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
My environment is structured mostly around connivence, just what makes sense. If I use a certain pile of clothing I'd just put in all in one drawer and everything else can go wherever it wants to go I don't care. I don't put much effort into it, but there are places for certain things. 
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
It has to make sense. I don't look at a graph and assume it means anything. If someone purports Vitamin C reduces the chances of getting a cold I would want something other than a graph. There needs to be a causal relationship for it to be valid.
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I think I said it a lot. I don't see the point in being myself, there are so many variations so I can fit into any group. If it effects other people, my behavior should considered in relation to the beliefs of other people.
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I think without speaking.
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
No I don't jump right away, why would I jump? If there's no good reason to do something I'm probably not going to do it.
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
It's hard to know when my friends don't call me for a night out. I guess I would with them, it's difficult to say no sometimes.
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
I become emotionally encumbered. Some outburst of emotions comes to mind. I remember that time my brother threatened to commit suicide and I was tired of it so I just yelled at him.
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I don't like it when people appear fake. When people are loud and attention seeking. To me, attention is more reserved as a guilty pleasure. Then there are materialistic people. I don't put too much faith into material possessions.
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I usually like to make a contribution to intellectual discourse. I can come to my friends and talk about some esoteric topic and they wouldn't care. 
18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
I don't think about how everyone else is doing. As long as I don't have a part in something I don't feel obliged to make anyone else feel better or help them. Just be your own person and I'll be my own person.
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
They usually see me as wise and funny. They would be wrong to think that I'm arrogant because like I said, I don't really care. Friends would probably never say that I would indulge in drugs or some other thing. They don't see me as irresponsible. 
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
I've been presented to this opportunity many times in my life. I always end up on the internet doing nothing. I usually read stuff or go on PerC because PerC has absorbed me into its stomach. But before that I would play video games, which is different alright.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

You too, huh?










Good luck, sir.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

I'm subscribing to the thread because I relate a lot and I am curious what conclusion you come to.

I was also wondering, what video game was that that you mentioned up in question 7?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> I'm subscribing to the thread because I relate a lot and I am curious what conclusion you come to.
> 
> I was also wondering, what video game was that that you mentioned up in question 7?


It applies to any game with the Genie Game Engine but I was referencing a Star Wars game of course.
I wouldn't blame anyone for not responding because I've done this before.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It applies to any game with the Genie Game Engine but I was referencing a Star Wars game of course.
> I wouldn't blame anyone for not responding because I've done this before.


I had to Google that but it explains why reading that had me reminiscing about Age of Empires, which is probably my favorite game. I wasn't familiar with the other games like it. Pity I can't find any of them available as downloads for Mac.

I would gladly help with the typing but I'm unskilled. Congrats on learning to tie shoe laces. I wouldn't feel bad about the timing of that. It seems kind of relative to one's need or personal preference in shoes. I only learned to socialize over the course of my 20s and I'm still learning and it's still awkward but I'm embracing awkward and other awkward people appreciate that about me because I have such low socialization-skill expectations and don't make them feel like weirdos (at least by comparison—ha!)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> I had to Google that but it explains why reading that had me reminiscing about Age of Empires, which is probably my favorite game. I wasn't familiar with the other games like it. Pity I can't find any of them available as downloads for Mac.
> 
> I would gladly help with the typing but I'm unskilled. Congrats on learning to tie shoe laces. I wouldn't feel bad about the timing of that. It seems kind of relative to one's need or personal preference in shoes. I only learned to socialize over the course of my 20s and I'm still learning and it's still awkward but I'm embracing awkward and other awkward people appreciate that about me because I have such low socialization-skill expectations and don't make them feel like weirdos (at least by comparison—ha!)


There were times when I couldn't figure out how to open a filing cabinet so I struggle in front of everyone. Pretty sad to me.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> There were times when I couldn't figure out how to open a filing cabinet so I struggle in front of everyone. Pretty sad to me.


lol no, not sad, except in the humorous sense. You're not impressing me here. Maybe because, due to my lack of office experience, I would expect to have to fumble with a filing cabinet to figure it out also if it did not immediately yield to my initial effort to open it. In the course of things, I have found it profitable to myself to not take myself very seriously, take a humble attitude towards all that I haven't conquered and to be able to laugh at myself. There was some show I was watching recently, The Escape Artist, I think? Anyway, the gifted defense lawyer at the center of the drama, when at home, was battling to figure out how to get his dishwasher started. Yeah, it's fiction—and yet it's not. It's life. There are just some things we all have to "get off the couch" to figure out.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> There were times when I couldn't figure out how to open a filing cabinet so I struggle in front of everyone. Pretty sad to me.


I can relate. Basic things should just "click", and it leads to embarrassment or feelings of incompetence when you can't master what you believe you should be able to, especially in the presence of others. I was mocked by my peers in school and called retarded or slow, which influenced me to worry this was truth. I've always been hypercritical of my own mistakes, and this triggered such a trait to come out with greater force and velocity.

Intelligence is a grand scale. There are many different attributes that contribute to intelligence. Based on your capacity for articulation and eloquence I wouldn't sweat it. There are better things to learn, do or discover than the mastery of file cabinet opening. :happy:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

hoopla said:


> I can relate. Basic things should just "click", and it leads to embarrassment or feelings of incompetence when you can't master what you believe you should be able to, especially in the presence of others. I was mocked by my peers in school and called retarded or slow, which influenced me to worry this was truth. I've always been hypercritical of my own mistakes, and this triggered such a trait to come out with greater force and velocity.
> 
> Intelligence is a grand scale. There are many different attributes that contribute to intelligence. Based on your capacity for articulation and eloquence I wouldn't sweat it. There are better things to learn, do or discover than the mastery of file cabinet opening. :happy:


Yes writes compelling thesis on chemical reactions, cannot open filing cabinet to put it away.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> lol no, not sad, except in the humorous sense. You're not impressing me here. Maybe because, due to my lack of office experience, I would expect to have to fumble with a filing cabinet to figure it out also if it did not immediately yield to my initial effort to open it. In the course of things, I have found it profitable to myself to not take myself very seriously, take a humble attitude towards all that I haven't conquered and to be able to laugh at myself. There was some show I was watching recently, The Escape Artist, I think? Anyway, the gifted defense lawyer at the center of the drama, when at home, was battling to figure out how to get his dishwasher started. Yeah, it's fiction—and yet it's not. It's life. There are just some things we all have to "get off the couch" to figure out.


Not impressed? Hahaha. Speaking of social skills, I think I clearly got the most noterity with the least effort when I didn't talk in school until this year.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Not impressed? Hahaha. Speaking of social skills, I think I clearly got the most noterity with the least effort when I didn't talk in school until this year.


I regret all the talking I did in school. No good came of it. Kudos for the accomplishment.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> I regret all the talking I did in school. No good came of it. Kudos for the accomplishment.


Where there you go, stop talking bad people will like you more. Hmm that sounded insulting. Actually the proper formula is to never speak in the first place.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

@Grandmaster Yoda, So what were you trying to figure out here, anyway? Is it just your N you were questioning? Have you settled the matter yet?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda, So what were you trying to figure out here, anyway? Is it just your N you were questioning? Have you settled the matter yet?


I don't remember. According to the post I was concerned about N vs S. Mainly because N as portrayed in videos is the same as being a crazy person and S is just being brain dead according to MBTI videos.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't remember. According to the post I was concerned about N vs S. Mainly because N as portrayed in videos is the same as being a crazy person and S is just being brain dead according to MBTI videos.


Well that's lame. Then what function is brain-dead crazy? (Asking for me, not for you.) My absolutely worthless opinion is that you "feel" INTP, but not in the sense that I think you are a crazy person—that's not what I'm saying—just that I've watched a handful of INTP videos and even less ISTP videos and the general impression, from the very limited communication that has transpired in this thread, is INTP. Besides, I am fond of INTPs (again, from my limited youtubing). I am fond of you (we like the same video games). Therefore: you --> INTP. I know, I know—I feel like I am about week short on sleep and it is showing. :laughing:


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes writes compelling thesis on chemical reactions, cannot open filing cabinet to put it away.


Ha yes, writing an eloquent essay, getting called smart, then missing an obvious joke or failing to assemble the blender so you can use it. It's like living a double life.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

And there is nothing wrong with living a double life—you get to wear a cape.  Don't waste the opportunity.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> Well that's lame. Then what function is brain-dead crazy? (Asking for me, not for you.) My absolutely worthless opinion is that you "feel" INTP, but not in the sense that I think you are a crazy person—that's not what I'm saying—just that I've watched a handful of INTP videos and even less ISTP videos and the general impression, from the very limited communication that has transpired in this thread, is INTP. Besides, I am fond of INTPs (again, from my limited youtubing). I am fond of you (we like the same video games). Therefore: you --> INTP. I know, I know—I feel like I am about week short on sleep and it is showing. :laughing:


I like the way you said therefore and used a yield sign. It's currently 3:28am because I just to have woken up so why not go on the internet.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I like the way you said therefore and used a yield sign. It's currently 3:28am because I just to have woken up so why not go on the internet.


:laughing: I was wondering where on earth you were, posting at this time. Now I know your timezone. :ninja: I'm exactly twelve hours in your future (the earth is still here and no world war z yet). I would have guessed a timezone where you were up late, not one where you up at such a crazy hour.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> :laughing: I was wondering where on earth you were, posting at this time. Now I know your timezone. :ninja: I'm exactly twelve hours in your future (the earth is still here and no world war z yet). I would have guessed a timezone where you were up late, not one where you up at such a crazy hour.


Australians..


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Australians..


Busted. Being psychic isn't a Ti skill—you got that off my profile. :dry: (Actually that was a good idea—I never thought of doing that :laughing My not-so-pyschic knowledge of the future doesn't come from being a born-and-raised Aussie, though. it comes from living in SE Asia (NOT on my profile, ha!). If I was in Australia, I'd know more. 

So I'm guessing you are settled for now with identifying as INTP? If you are bored at this horrid hour of the morning, you can go read my long winded type-me thread and offer up your thoughts. (Just don't say "crazy", you'll hurt my feelings.:dry


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> Busted. Being psychic isn't a Ti skill—you got that off my profile. :dry: (Actually that was a good idea—I never thought of doing that :laughing My not-so-pyschic knowledge of the future doesn't come from being a born-and-raised Aussie, though. it comes from living in SE Asia (NOT on my profile, ha!). If I was in Australia, I'd know more.
> 
> So I'm guessing you are settled for now with identifying as INTP? If you are bored at this horrid hour of the morning, you can go read my long winded type-me thread and offer up your thoughts. (Just don't say "crazy", you'll hurt my feelings.:dry


Prove that you aren't crazy.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Prove that you aren't crazy.


:laughing: Unfortunately I am averse to proving myself anything to anyone. Time tells all.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> :laughing: Unfortunately I am averse to proving myself anything to anyone. Time tells all.


Proven much you already have. To Vietnam you must go.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Proven much you already have. To Vietnam you must go.


Why Vietnam?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> Why Vietnam?


Because you are so close that you can smell it. You are now in Vietnam.


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

There is plenty to smell where I am but it isn't Vietnam. :tongue: 

I get urges to hit cryptic people on the head with a stick—what type is that? :frustrating:roud:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> There is plenty to smell where I am but it isn't Vietnam. :tongue:
> 
> I get urges to hit cryptic people on the head with a stick—what type is that? :frustrating:roud:


That's called an ESTP


----------



## sun spun rainbows (May 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's called an ESTP


I was just on my way over here to comment quietly that I'm actually not certain whether we are talking geographical locations or if Vietnam is a symbol of an intangible reality. It's sort of like fumbling with a filing cabinet.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Chartreuse Jade said:


> I was just on my way over here to comment quietly that I'm actually not certain whether we are talking geographical locations or if Vietnam is a symbol of an intangible reality. It's sort of like fumbling with a filing cabinet.


I'm fumbling with understanding the English language.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, this entire thread has gone really far and to profoundly enlightening levels. Hm. Australia, Vietnam and ESTPs. 
I'm glad you're advancing with your quest to confirm your type!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

O_o said:


> Oh, this entire thread has gone really far and to profoundly enlightening levels. Hm. Australia, Vietnam and ESTPs.
> I'm glad you're advancing with your quest to confirm your type!


Well it turns out even the most random nonsense cannot attract a viewer. What happened to good old days, I'm just using the spongebob formula here.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well it turns out even the most random nonsense cannot attract a viewer. What happened to good old days, I'm just using the spongebob formula here.


Spongebob never fails to be relevant to absolutely every aspect in life. 

Do you know how much this image alone could possibly summarize a good 40%+ of the users regarding themselves and functions on this website?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

O_o said:


> Spongebob never fails to be relevant to absolutely every aspect in life.
> 
> Do you know how much this image alone could possibly summarize a good 40%+ of the users regarding themselves and functions on this website?


Yes don't they always say that they are too complex to type? What if they aren't? What if they are really just Patrick star thinking unusually vigorously?


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes don't they always say that they are too complex to type? What if they aren't? What if they are really just Patrick star thinking unusually vigorously?


Ah yes, how often it's not the information but the application. People will generally find themselves "too complex" because they don't understand themselves and especially not within this system. 

But it never hurts to throw around a Spongebob gif. Just.. you know, anywhere. On the debate form. The trend form. It'll always manage to somehow be relevant


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

O_o said:


> Ah yes, how often it's not the information but the application. People will generally find themselves "too complex" because they don't understand themselves and especially not within this system.
> 
> But it never hurts to throw around a Spongebob gif. Just.. you know, anywhere. On the debate form. The trend form. It'll always manage to somehow be relevant


Hmm..particularly for political debates. You can send a gif of bikini bottom on fire with Spongebob telling Patrick "we did it, we saved the city!"


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hmm..particularly for political debates. You can send a gif of bikini bottom on fire with Spongebob telling Patrick "we did it, we saved the city!"


"SEE! Grandmaster Yoda supports our side! That gif was the perfect example of how X views his country!!"


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

O_o said:


> "SEE! Grandmaster Yoda supports our side! That gif was the perfect example of how X views his country!!"


"I couldn't buy you anything for Christmas you I just got you this box."
That episode with the imagination box.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> "I couldn't buy you anything for Christmas you I just got you this box."
> That episode with the imagination box.


"HOw dare you talk about my mother's ashes like that!!"


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

O_o said:


> "HOw dare you talk about my mother's ashes like that!!"


----------

